# V for Velcro



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

so months ago when I was researching all about Vizsla's, I read many times how they're like velcro dogs. I just assumed that they really liked being around people, and often enjoyed cuddling on their down time. This past week however, Maple really has demonstrated to me exactly why these crazy creatures have been coined the term "velcro dogs."

She's attached to my ankles (because she's only ankle height right now, she's tiny) all the time. Not even for playful purposes. When i'm sitting down she's sitting on my feet. When I'm sitting on the couch shes jumping up at me and crying to be held. She won't lie down on the hardwood floor -- immediately she bolts up the stairs (and they're pretty big steps for such a little creature, I don't even understand how she can get up them) and into our bedroom to lie on the carpet because it's much softer there. As soon as I pick her up, she snuggles into me as much as she can -- almost going down or up my shirt or shorts. And one day I couldn't find her, and I heard her sneeze and found her lying under six pillows I had stacked on my floor as I was making my bed. She loves being attached to anything soft, under anything soft, or being held by anything soft. She'll play on her own half the time...but my mom was watching her today and called me in a panic because Maple wouldn't stop crying until she held her.

Do I have a velcro dog, or is she just a suck? She's almost 8 weeks, so perhaps this is normal. I don't want to make things worse by picking her up and holding her (she loves to be cradled...you can almost hear her coo). What should I do? I don't want to have a sucky dog months, or years down the road. If I try and ignore it I don't want to make her sad or upset...although I do love holding her. Or is this what Vs are all about? I'm going to remain strict on the crate training, because it's going really well. But she manages to somehow jump on my bed whenever I'm not looking and she cries as soon as I take her off. I even got her the softest dog bed in the world for when she's not in her crate!

Advice, please! Embrace the velcro-tivity? Or continue to set boundaries.

Ros


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

It's a hard decision. I will not be very helpful because Clyde was never a velcro V, always very independant. I am jealous though, I always wanted that cuddle bug. Even today, at 14 months, he will lay on the carpet but will not come up onto the couch and lay next to me. He's weird! Good luck. I would say enjoy it but you know how we always want what we don't have.


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

You're right, it is a hard decision! I get that there are inappropriate times to pick her up (like after she's done something bad).. but when she's being a good girl it's so hard not to want to pick her up and hold her when she looks up at me with those sad puppy eyes and whines to be held -- so cute! I don't want her coming up on the couch or my bed when she's bigger, but sometimes I allow her to cuddle with me because she is so young. I'm going to say that this is probably the wrong move on my part. In fact, I know it's the wrong move! I just don't want to contribute to any type of separation anxiety when I'm away in the future (by getting her use to always being close to me)...but I also don't want her to feel like I'm ignoring her when I try and make her stop crawling up on my when she wants to be held.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm new at this, so take my observation with a grain of salt. Ziva was an unbelievable cuddler in the morning, before her naps, and at bedtime. She is 5 months old now and only wants to cuddle first thing in the morning,and only for a few minutes. I really miss her wanting to snuggle. So, I'd enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Both our pups wanted to sit with us from the moment they came here. Now Dexter sticks with mom everywhere she goes and Scarlet sticks with me. She even lies on my feet when I go potty. Now that's velcro!
;D ;D ;D


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Rick, I know what you mean! Merc likes to stick his head in the shower - I think he is hoping there will be enough water for him to splash around in. Sometimes I look out and he is sitting on the bath mat and the cat is perched on the toilet...........

I do remember though that he was around 9 months old before he would sit till long enough for me to cuddle him. It's only been since he's been 2 that I have really seen his cuddly side. So I don't know Maple, you want to be sure that you can leave her when you need to so you can't cuddle her every time she cries. But we didn't have that problem so I don't know what to suggest :-\


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

I think she could cuddle all day! I guess I shouldn't be complaining, because I do love it. I just didn't want to overdo it to cause any separation anxiety in the future. Today was the first day I brought her into work, and she was whimpering as soon as she was there. It's very quite here (just my brother-in law who work here), lot's of room etc. She seems to do this a lot when she's in places she hasn't been before. I think maybe she's just a timid dog (although she's not always timid, trust me!). I did make the mistake of picking her up, and I quickly realized that I was facilitating this behavior that when she whines to be picked up that I'll give in. So I quickly put her back down.

..Maple barked for the first time when she was playing outside the other day. I think she scared herself because she immediately jumped and started sprinting in the other direction! pretty funny

Thanks for your advice everyone~

Ros


----------



## CreatureLips (Aug 18, 2010)

tiziizizizzi


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I think you have to do what is comfortable for you. Some V owners let them sleep in the bedrooms or even in their beds. But for me she has to sleep in her crate in the garage in winter and in her kennel outside in the summer.

Ours can get up on the couch but only when invited (otherwise she would be up there ALL the time).

If you give an inch they will take a mile. And as soon as you give in, that will become the new bench mark. Its hard to go back.


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

you're so right. if you give an inch they will definitely take a mile. she somehow manages to pull herself up onto our bed (she can climb anything, it's crazy!)...and i've been trying to keep her off it. but when we first got her my boyfriend would let her cuddle with him after we took her out of the crate in the morning, let her outside and fed her etc while i get ready for work. just doing it once was a huge mistake...she won't stop now! i think we're going to have to scratch the whole letting her in the bedroom thing entirely because she knows exactly what to do melt our hearts and give in. naughty little girl! they are definitely a unique breed...she surprises me every single day


----------

